# Study materials for C10 contractors license in California



## semik_cali818 (May 5, 2014)

Hi everyone. Does anybody know what are the best materials to study (home kit)for c10 contractors license in California for law and the trade plus their DVDs and AUDIO CDs? Honestly I know a lot of schools around here which they try to offer you to buy their materials but I don’t know which one is the most reliable. I really appreciate your helps.


----------

